# Small Batch



## Tony49 (Jul 26, 2011)

Is it possible to make just one gallon of Skeeter Pee? Like to try it but I'm not a big lemonade fan.
Thanks.
Tony...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have not done a Skeeter Pee. But i would recommend doing more that 1 gallon.

It takes the same amount of time and effort to do a 3, 5, or 6 gallon batch.


----------



## closetwine (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes it can be done.... I do it all the time... I would recommend doing a 3 or bigger though... It's cheap and you can always give it away if you don't care for it!


----------



## fleemartin (Jul 26, 2011)

I almost never drink lemonade but my 1st pee is not even ready and I cannot leave it alone - I keep using a turkey baster as a wine thief and stealing off the top as it clears.

just learning here myself but I have read a lot about others flavoring with nearly anything you like before bottling.


----------



## closetwine (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah If you want to do an EASY experiment w/flavors.... just add a little cocktail mixer to a glass... there's tons of flavors out there and you can get some good ideas to use on a big batch!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 26, 2011)

It is a little like 7-up or other lemon-lime soda in that it blends well with lots of other flavors.


----------



## Tony49 (Jul 27, 2011)

So....
I could use some frozen white grape concentrate with the lemon?
T...


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jul 27, 2011)

Tony49 said:


> So....
> I could use some frozen white grape concentrate with the lemon?
> T...



Sure you can!


----------



## rhythmsteve (Jul 28, 2011)

I made a 5 gallon batch and split those up into 5 seperate batches....1 for every kind of drinker...using frozen concentrates...blueberry/pom, strawberry/kiwi, raspberry, cherry, and regular......so good that i have to warn people before they start on it for an evening. Or else they end up like me and pass out in the middle of Watkins Glen Speedway @ 3:30 AM


----------



## Putterrr (Jul 28, 2011)

rhythmsteve said:


> I made a 5 gallon batch and split those up into 5 seperate batches....1 for every kind of drinker...using frozen concentrates...blueberry/pom, strawberry/kiwi, raspberry, cherry, and regular......so good that i have to warn people before they start on it for an evening. Or else they end up like me and pass out in the middle of Watkins Glen Speedway @ 3:30 AM



3:30 AM is not bad. Now if you had said PM .............

Cheers


----------



## Tony49 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you Gentlemen, for your help and insight.
Now I am anxious to try this. My two gallons of peach comes off the lees next week. Hmm...maybe two gallons of Skeeter?
Thank you Lon for being so generous with your recipe.
Tony...


----------



## barryjo (Aug 2, 2011)

You might also try a cranberry blend or a lime concentrate. 11 oz for 2 1/2 gallons. The cranberry has a beautiful blush color.


----------



## Tony49 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Barryjo. 
The cranberry blend looks interesting and I will probably try that. 
I guess the important thing is to check the additives in the concentrate. Sulfides are probably to be avoided while ascorbic acid is ok. I hope. 
T...


----------



## barryjo (Aug 4, 2011)

Tony49 said:


> Thanks Barryjo.
> The cranberry blend looks interesting and I will probably try that.
> I guess the important thing is to check the additives in the concentrate. Sulfides are probably to be avoided while ascorbic acid is ok. I hope.
> T...



Actually, since I add the cranberry blend after fermentation, sulfites, etc are not a problem.


----------



## Tony49 (Aug 4, 2011)

Got it!
T...


----------

